# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  AETool V3.7 news: Relesed [5/6/2019]

## mohamed73

*Whats New:* Add Qualcomm XML firmware write by Ae Tool
Add Fix after format mobile still in wipe 
(you can select fix infinite wipe and do it )
Make wipe support MTK Phones also
(also qualcomm Mobiles) 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

